
Should I become an intern after graduating a bit ago? - beyonduncanny
Hello HN!<p>So I received a startup intern offer for user research&#x2F;product in Europe. I&#x27;m not sure if I should take it?<p>My dilemma here is: will an internship achieve my goal which is to expedite my skill building within my field of interest?<p>A little context: My goal is to become a good UX researcher. I graduated 2 years ago so I’m really looking to sharpen my skills and understand the easiest way, imo, is to work under a more experienced researcher&#x2F;mentor. I&#x27;ve worked in consulting&#x2F;various ux research environments, but this would be my first real startup.<p>But from this role, I would given a high level of autonomy and from my understanding the first dedicated intern for this type of role. These aren’t terrible things depending on what you want, but I want to pick up best practices or at least have an idea before I tread out into the &quot;real&quot; world myself. You never know what you don’t know right? The people seem great though and the startup is doing well.<p>I’m sure I’ll still learn a lot at this startup, but vs to learning directly under a more experienced researcher in a similar environment… I’m thinking the later would be optimal? The only thing is I just have to find it,haha!<p>It&#x27;s just for 5 months so it&#x27;s not the end of the world. It could also be a great opportunity to really challenge myself as it could be a &quot;training&quot; ground + I get to travel to europe (From north america,haha!).<p>So, I’d love to get your opinion if I’m thinking about this correctly!
======
edotrajan
being an aspiring ux researcher myself, i understand your dilemma. IMO, I
would take the offer. The pros outweigh the con you've mentioned and this
would be an experience you can ponder upon and contrast with once you get a
junior ux researcher role under an experienced senior researcher.

~~~
beyonduncanny
Thanks haha! Do you mind expanding a little more? What do you see as the main
pro/con here?

